# Anyone staying at Lake Conroe KOA for Spring Break?



## ShadMan (May 21, 2004)

Our family will be down there. Just curious if any other 2Coolers will be there. We're keeping our boat at the Walden Marina, so we'll have the best of both worlds.


----------

